# Steering wheel



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

My steering wheel vibrates most of the time and is really bad when the car is going 60 to 65. The tires have been rotated and balanced. What could it be? Any suggestions?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*possible.*

Its possible that it could be the motor mounts.. in my Ford, i replaced my mounts when my steerign wheel shakes... although, it could be steering unaligned... aloose bracket... who konws


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

How loud do you play your music ? 
My car has the same problem but, the solution is not under the hood, its in my trunk where my 2 12"s are...

seriously, i have no clue how to solve your prob.
sorry


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have the same problem. had new rims/tires and the front end aligned and it still vibrated. on the interstate at about 80 or 90 it stops though. no one knows whats wrong with it. it's not a big deal to me...got use to it.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*help me out 2*

This might be stupid ? but my shakes every time I slow down especially if I am going like 30-40 to 0. Anyone know what the deal is with that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm going to get my car looked at on tues for my first annual M.O.T. over here in England. I'm going to ask the guy that is going to do that for me about what he thinks it could be. Just alittle annoying sometimes. It acts like my non-power steering rover that I drive.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey I get the same problem. I'm pretty sure it might be the brake rotors. They might be warped. Do you also get a loud airplane sort of sound while just cruising?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Same problems here. Steering wheel shakes above 70mph, and my car shakes when I slow down from higher speeds.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm,
Well, if alignment checks out, and if your tires are round and the suspension is set correctly, and you only feel the shudder above 65, then it probably isn't brakes, or steering assembly. That you would feel at any speed, especially if you are braking. My guess is bearings. My dads cadillac used to 'hobble' at speeds over 65. Make sure your wheel bearings are in ok shape. Dirt, water, corrosion, a funny bump, or just old age could make it act funny when asked to spin fast. 

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

No sounds coming from brakes or anything. The only loud thing on my car right now is the intake that makes a hissing noise and has a resonate sound thats really loud. My friend said it might be the bearings too. I guess it could be even though the car has only 48500 on it. I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

usually if your wheel vibrates from 30-45 it's balancing... 45-about 65 is usually alignment, especially if your car 'drifts' to one side. 65+ is either alignment or halfshaft balance issues. I also own a 1995 350hp grand am (that's right, 350hp grand am..) and I HAVE to get the wheels balanced on the car. If you have half-shaft problems then balancing and aligning won't help. It costs me about $50 a wheel to do this and I only needed the front done. Solved everything.


Typically if your steering wheel shakes when braking it's from warped rotors. Be sure to have your rotors turned/shaved when you change your pads or this will usually happen.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

when they align the half shaft do they take it out, grease it up, and just put it back in?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

no, they leave everything on (including the tire) and balance it "on the wheel" ... so instead of taking off your wheel and balancing just the wheel, it balances everything that is spinning (half shaft, trans even...)


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ok cool, is it a very involved process?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

I'll see about getting that done to see if it fixes the problem. Thanks.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ok....i just got a new left front tire and then rotated the left side tires and my vibration is gone. WIERD. maybe they didnt balance the rim right the first time or i had a bad tire. either way...it's so much more enjoyable to drive with a steering wheel that doesn't shake you to death.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

*Lube Slides*

Hey i had that problem after i replaced my brakes without lubing the slides....try some high temp brake lube on the slides where the pads and brackets meet......works wonders......try it

Chris
aka Manytoys
97 Nissan 200SX SE-R
94 Dodge Stealth R/T
90 Plymouth Laser RS
87 Chrylser 5th Ave
76 Dodge Power Wagon


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I had that at about 70mph. It stopped when I got new tires.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

*just my experience*

Hey....glad to hear it.....probably bad belts in the tires or they werent balanced right......i didnt read all the posts so maybe you already said they were balanced. I just did my front brakes without lubing the slides and i had an extreme vibration around 40-60 mph......but wasnt there before or after that. Well thats my 2 cents and my experience.

-Chris
aka Manytoys
97 Nissan 200SX SE-R
94 Dodge Stealth R/T
90 Plymouth Laser RS
87 Chrysler 5th Ave
76 Dodge Power Wagon


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I had my tires rebalanced over here in England and that solved my problem. Pretty bad that some shops don't do their job right. Oh well just glad that the annoying vibration is gone.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I work in a auto center and 95 percent of the times when customers come in for steering wheel shimmy it is cause by the tire or rim. I noticed you said when you replaced the left front tire and had it rotated to the rear the shimmy went away. Try rotate the new tire back to the front and see if the shimmy comes back. If it does you have a warped rim. Most times when it shimmys 35mph and up it is cause by balancing. Depends on the type of rim too. If you got after marked rims and are bigger remember that 17 inch rims are notoly bigger but wider too. You will feel more of the bumps in the road. And when you balance 16 or 17 inch rims most people use stick on weights or just balance the inside part of the rim where they only put weights on the inside. This kind of balancing is not as acurate as balancing both sides. what I found to help for all you Big rimers (lol) is have the auto center balance the rim regularly like the stocks where you put weights on both sides but do not have them put the weights on the outer lips. Have them use stick on weights on the inner edge where wieghts are needed and put the weights towards the outer edge but not on the outer edge but not on the outside lip. Ahhhh I hope I did not confuse anyone here. Anyways just make sure your rims are not warped


----------



## anty75 (Sep 8, 2004)

Black98GXE said:


> My steering wheel vibrates most of the time and is really bad when the car is going 60 to 65. The tires have been rotated and balanced. What could it be? Any suggestions?



you might have to exchage your cv drive axle i have one before so u might exchange which is right or left the best thing is both


----------



## nissan98se (Sep 13, 2004)

*Vibrations*

Honestly, your symptoms could be caused by any number of things. Easiest thing to do would be to take it to a few shops, (three or four, if you can) and see what each of them say. That should pretty much give you a good ballpark idea of what could be wrong, then you can decide how you want to fix it from that point on. Not to rag on you or anything but you can waste ALOT of time (ive done it before, trust me) speculating on what it 'might' be before anything ever gets close to being done. Good luck though!


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I also have a bad shake between 58-72 after 72 the shake feels real light..I thought tie rods cause it also shaked at lower speeds. Replaced them, they were shot, but that did not fix the problem. I'm aware that I DO need a wheel alignment, and the FL wheel bearing is SHOT. Does any one have a clunking sound when playing with the wheel free play?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if your bearing is bad, get it fixed before it eats the hub.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

Black98GXE said:


> My steering wheel vibrates most of the time and is really bad when the car is going 60 to 65. The tires have been rotated and balanced. What could it be? Any suggestions?


I had the same problem with my 200sx. it turned out my motor mounts were shot.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> if your bearing is bad, get it fixed before it eats the hub.


i think my hub has already been eaten...cause it makes a loud scratching noise when i roll...

where can i get a new hub? and about how much does it cost?

dose anyone know?

thanks...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

old thread...but I got my hub right from Nissan for $95


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

wuts the deal if the steering wheel vibrates VIOLENTLY @ idle @ a dead stop
I have had a dealership diagnose a bad clutch a week or so ago and I am about to replace the cluthc (then the car :thumbup: ) Ne suggestions on that ? Loose wheel or bigger problem ?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pete2.0 said:


> wuts the deal if the steering wheel vibrates VIOLENTLY @ idle @ a dead stop


Prolly bad motor mounts or your idle's too low and it's trying to stall out.


----------



## TommyG200SX (Dec 1, 2004)

*wierd noise when turning*

I recently started to hear a strange "clicking" noise whenever I take a right turn. It seems like it only happens when its cold out like early in the morning or when the car hasnt been running for a while. its pretty much when I cut the wheel alot to take a tight turn it doesnt really do it when i turn it slightly... does anybody know what this might be? or has anyone had the same problem? I'd appreciate any input


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that would most likely be the CV joint.  You need a new axle.


----------

